

Clojure : The zombie-reanimated corpse of Lisp - jayded
http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2009-08-19-011225_clojure_the_false_lisp.html

======
Semiapies
"Nowadays it's frowned upon to criticize anything in society."

Vapid, semi-literate rant that starts out with the very lamest sort of
defensive posturing. The only actual point on Clojure is that, _gasp!_ , it's
built on Java and not some mythical modern-tech Symbolics machine.

~~~
lhorie
>> That is unless you happen to also be criticizing the same thing that a
group of other people are also criticizing.

Most rants I've read that include the word "lisp" have pretty much the same
content as this one.

